# contakt with mums



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

Hi, it Will be great if i get Contact with Other women and mums in Alex. Intressen in hos you live, where and How life IBN Alex is gowing?


----------



## Umm Omar (Mar 18, 2012)

ya UmMaryam,

InshaAllah you are well. Did you manage to find a school for your child in Alexandria?


----------

